# indirect double questions



## vatrahos

bu cümle yapısını bildiğimden emin olmak istiyorum, bunun için lütfen yanlışlarımı düzeltin:


_Direct double question:_

Ahmet İstanbul’da mı, yoksa Ankara'da mı yaşıyor? 
(Does Ahmet live in Istanbul or in Ankara?)

_Indirect double question:_

Ahmet'in İstanbul’da mı, yoksa Ankara'da mı yaşadığını bile bilmiyorum.
(I don't even know whether Ahmet lives in Istanbul or in Ankara.)



_başka iki örnek:_

- _Ölü Canlar_'ı Gogol mu yazmıştı, yoksa Puşkin mi?
(Was it Gogol or Pushkin who wrote _Dead Souls_?)

- _Ölü Canlar_'ı Gogol'ün mu, yoksa Puşkin'in mi yazdığını biliyor musun?
(Do you know whether it was Gogol or Pushkin who wrote _Dead Souls_?)

- Bugün mü, yoksa yarın mı gidiyorsun?
(Are you leaving today or tomorrow?)

- Onlara Ahmet'in bugün mü, yoksa yarın mı gittiğini sordum.
(I asked them whether Ahmet is leaving today or tomorrow.)


----------



## chrysalid

Selamlar,

Tebrik ederim, birkaç hata dışında gayet iyi.



vatrahos said:


> - _Ölü Canlar_'ı Gogol'ün mu, yoksa Puşkin'in mi yazdığını biliyor musun?
> (Do you know whether it was Gogol or Pushkin who wrote _Dead Souls_?)


 
Dilbilgisi açısından doğru gibi gözükse de böyle bir ifade Türkçe'de pek kullanılmaz. Günlük konuşmada bu durumu "Ölü Canlar'ı kimin yazdığını biliyor musun? Gogol mü yoksa Puşkin mi?" şeklinde (ya da buna benzer başk bir şekilde) ifade etmenin daha doğru olacağını düşünüyorum.



> - Bugün mü, yoksa yarın mı gidiyor musun?
> (Are you leaving today or tomorrow?


 
"Bugün mü, yoksa yarın mı gidiyorsun?" şeklinde söylenmeli çünkü "-mi", "yarın" kelimesinden sonra zaten kullanılmış.

İyi çalışmalar


----------



## vatrahos

öneri ve düzeltmen için çok teşekkürler -- yanlışım çok aptaldı, biraz utanıyorum ... her neyse, yardımın için teşekkür ederim!


----------



## Rallino

dü*z*eltme*

Are you kidding? you probably have a wider knowledge about turkish than most turks out there! ^^


----------



## vatrahos

hiç olmazsa, şunu biliyorum ki yanlışlarım ve düzeltmelerinizten yavaş yavaş öğreniyorum. Üstelik, hata etmekle en iyi öğrenebiliyoruz. Her zamanki gibi yardım için teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Ertpresso

vatrahos said:


> hiç olmazsa, şunu biliyorum ki yanlışlarım ve düzeltmelerinizten yavaş yavaş öğreniyorum. Üstelik, hata etmekle en iyi öğrenebiliyoruz. Her zamanki gibi yardım için teşekkür ederim.



Bir küçük düzeltme de benden: "düzeltmeleriniz*d*en", "t" sesi burada yumuşuyor.

Çok başarılı buldum cümlelerinizi, tebrik ederim. İyi çalışmalar.


----------

